# How can I find where an error is comming from?



## paulfrottawa (Jan 20, 2010)

```
/etc/rc.d/devfs start
]: not found
```

I checked all my input files I can remember devfs.rules devfs.conf rc.conf. I'm trying to mount a usb device (canon powershot A550).

I have notice when my system is booting up a 


```
]: not found
```

being repeated about 20 times as it starts up. But it goes by to quickly and is not present in dmesg.today

thanks in advance


----------



## sverreh (Jan 20, 2010)

Paul, try pressing the "Scroll Lock" key when the messages are shown. This will stop output, and you may move up and down by using Page Up and Page Down.


----------



## crsd (Jan 20, 2010)

/etc/rc.conf would be my guess. Check [cmd=""]dmesg -a[/cmd], BTW.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 20, 2010)

Or, execute the RC script in "debug" mode by using `# sh -x /etc/rc.d/devfs start`.  That will echo every line of the RC scripts, including config files, before actually executing them.  Look at the lines prefixed with *+* just above where that error appears.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Jan 20, 2010)

sh -x /etc/rc.d/devfs start

Helped me find it and it was /etc/rc.conf 

I checked it before but I suppose not the top line.


thanks.


----------

